# Tanganicodus Irsacae



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

I got 4 about 5 weeks ago. Quarantined them for 2 weeks then put them in my 100g troph tank. I have 1 big male and 2 females for sure, the smallest is unsexed. My question is when should I see a pair form? They are all very aggressive toward each other. I thought the male and the bigger female were going to pair up they were hanging out and her egg tube was out. She wanted to spawn but he wouldn't give in... Now he chases her whenever he sees her. :? Any info or experience you could share? Thanks


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It will get messy before they decide to pair up. Don't be surprised by nipped fins or a few missing scales. They'll pair up when they are good and ready, though you can help a little by making sure there are escape paths that the big male can't follow the other fish through. Holey rock is good for that, but you can stack slate or other rocks to create those bottle necks. Lots of structure, especially higher in the tank will help keep the peace while they sort things out.


----------



## phishman (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine have been sorting it out for three years now. I started with seven, one was killed, another came back from the dead. They are rowdy, obnoxious, and eat all my Tropheus fry. The have never spawned.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yeah, gobies can be hard.

I love the little bulldogs. I have also had very good luck breeding them. I started with a WC group of 5 E. cyanostictus and managed a trio and a pair. Then, I bred successive generations (selectively) before getting a new WC group from Kasanga. There were troubles with shipping and heavy losses in the group before they got to my tank. And even though I still lost a few that made it that far, I was able to get a viable breeding pair from the survivors.

However, it's not an unusual story to start with a group and end with one. From my own experience and from listening to countless others- tank size, aquascaping, water quality and patience are all key to getting a successful brood.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

I have 3 of the 4 things you mentioned, I seem to be lacking the patience.
Will keep you posted...


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

We recently purchased some of these little guys at our local auction. The bag of "6" really contained 9. They're growing up a bit in a 10 gallon tank while we set up a 125 tang community tank. I've gotta say, the way they all swim to the front of the tank and wag their bodies when I approach is reminiscent of my Oscar!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

We call that the "goby waggle." And, sometimes, we even waggle ourselves as a sign of happiness! 

Gobies are wonderful fish, if you can keep them from killing each other.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

triscuit said:


> We call that the "goby waggle." And, sometimes, we even waggle ourselves as a sign of happiness!
> 
> Gobies are wonderful fish, if you can keep them from killing each other.


Amen to that. :wink:


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Well it turns out the smallest one is a female and she has been holding for the past 3 days. I did not see them spawn and I'm hesitant to say that the male and the smallest female are an actual pair. The drama continues...


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

The male.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

wow hes killer looking. how big do they get and what would they go good with in a community tank? i would like to add some of those guys to one of my tanks!


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Well she is still holding and the male seems to tolerate her more than the other 2 females so I'm gonna assume they have formed a pair...


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I've had My Irsacae Ikola for 2 years. I have 5 left and a pair and trio hang out together in a 5ft 120 gallon. I've seen them hold, but never had any Goby fry survive in the tank. In fact, I've only found 1 or 2 Tropheus fry in this time, so I strip if I want fry, but haven't with the Irsacae, yet. Maybe next time when they hold!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Keep a real good watch on em. Never seen em pass over the eggs from female to male (they seem to do in secret about day 10-11) but sometimes the male will not do his share  . Yep unless you give the male (or holder) real good cover for the released young they eat thier own and Tropheus young (about day 21). I had to resort to stripping.  
Still rubbish size broods kind of makes you wonder how they stay in the hobby?


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, I was wondering if I should strip her or strip the male after the hand off (if it even take place)? Since it is the first spawn I will probably just wait to see what how it plays out... I've had many fry survive in the tank so maybe I'll get lucky...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

In dozens of spawns over many years, I had exactly 2 goby fry survive when left to their own devices. My advice is to wait until the pair successfully hold for ~3 weeks. Let them get used to swapping the eggs. As it gets close to time, you'll see the female starting to harass the male over taking the eggs, and he might even get a little beat up during that learning phase. But, I've seen the opposite happen too- when the female isn't ready to share the egg carrying, the male can begin to harass her. A young female lost her eggs after a week one time, and her mate chewed her up quite badly.

So, no- don't strip the female, but do strip the male after day 18 or so.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

triscuit said:


> In dozens of spawns over many years, I had exactly 2 goby fry survive when left to their own devices. My advice is to wait until the pair successfully hold for ~3 weeks. Let them get used to swapping the eggs. As it gets close to time, you'll see the female starting to harass the male over taking the eggs, and he might even get a little beat up during that learning phase. But, I've seen the opposite happen too- when the female isn't ready to share the egg carrying, the male can begin to harass her. A young female lost her eggs after a week one time, and her mate chewed her up quite badly.
> 
> So, no- don't strip the female, but do strip the male after day 18 or so.


That = my limmited success and guesses. Its kind of far from easy but a real personal glow when it works.
If you get as far as having 6 fry per batch you are doing better than me. :thumb:
Me I have raised 8 to salable size. Thats kind of rubbish compared to other species. :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh heres a photo of my male holding. Kind of had kittens of excitement at the time but took three more goes befor getting any fry.








Do not always expect a real big bulge is kind of what I am saying.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I've stripped 40 fully formed fry from a male Eretmodus cyanostictus before... here's what he looked like holding:










Of course, he had two broods in his mouth with his females spawning within days of each other. :dancing:

Here's what I stripped from him:










Typically, I've seen 8-12 in a typical spawn, and the fry are quite hardy if given good water conditions and extra aeration.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

great pik!


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

So it is possible for them have a harem? Interesting... My guy has 3 females.

The little girl is still holding. Her buccal is starting to turn black with eyeballs. I think the swap should take place soon if at all...


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

How long after the swap should I wait to strip the male?


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

It's a no go. Female no longer holding and neither is the male. Oh well, for her first ever hold she did well. I think the male spawned with her half heartedly as he has all 3 females jockeying for his attention. Not to mention any time the little female tried to get his attention one of the other females would chase her off.

One the bigger females had her egg tube distended but nothing came of that. In any case they are coexisting pretty well I've yet to see a nipped fin or missing scale.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It's normal for the first couple tries to be unsuccessful, but it's also a bit hard to tell sometimes if the male is holding. Your girls will whip him into shape in no time.


----------



## hydrophyte (Dec 16, 2009)

eeztropheus said:


> So it is possible for them have a harem? Interesting... My guy has 3 females.


This is interesting. Is this likely to happen if you raise a few juvies up together?

I sure hope that I can find some of these fish somewhere.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

The male is spawning with the biggest female as I type! I will try to get some pics...


----------

